# Everyone met Mae



## 5lilMonkeys (Mar 27, 2017)

Lacey finally had her baby. I was hoping for twins but I will settle for this beauty. Born on 4-23+2017, early in the A.M. Met Miss Mae (in memory of my grandmother Theresa Mae).


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

What a cutie!


----------



## Jaycies (May 13, 2016)

Adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is cute, congrats!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She's just darling!!! Almost too much to bear!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

